

Dissatisfied Final Cut Pro X customers receive refunds from Apple - kmfrk
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/06/28/dissatisfied_final_cut_pro_x_customers_receive_refunds_from_apple.html

======
xbryanx
I was at my local public television station yesterday working on a project,
and their editors said they are seriously considering switching to Avid
because of this release.

